# New code for Depo-Provera??



## mrockvoan (Jan 11, 2013)

What is the new code for Depo-Provera for 2013?


----------



## owenstonya (Jan 11, 2013)

J1050


----------



## tpkeith (Jan 11, 2013)

*Depo*

Just remember to watch your dosage.  Units are 1 for J1050.
Teresa Keith
North Georgia Women's Center


----------



## lemorris (Jan 11, 2013)

tpkeith said:


> Just remember to watch your dosage.  Units are 1 for J1050.
> Teresa Keith
> North Georgia Women's Center



The code does state 1mg, so units would be 150. Correct?


----------



## cdr4life (Feb 14, 2013)

correct, 150 units


----------



## dseibers (Mar 18, 2013)

if the patient brings the depo provera from the pharmacy do you still use the j code or do you just use 96372 for the injection?


----------

